# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  thanksgiving

## LindaP

Hi Guys,
    A friend of mine wanted me to ask you NYC experts, if there are any hotels that allow you to watch the Tday parade from your hotel room? Thanks.......I'll be on St Jean beach watching my own parade of planes!!!!!  LindaP

----------


## MIke R

We have tried to get into a hotel for Lena to see the parade for two years now..the Sheratons mostly have the best view, but there are  3 or 4 others who also claim to have a  good view...in both cases we were told they are booked years in advance...we did however put ourselves on the wait list...one year we never got a call back....last year we did...but it was on our answer macnihe here in Colorado and we were back east for the summer...so we missed out....its probably too late for this year...but if they find a way....please let me know as we would go in a heartbeat...the Millenium and the Crowne Plaza were the other two hotels we spoke to

----------


## NYCFred

do circumstances dictate that you remain indoors?
hey, it's more fun on the streets...and BTW, the locals go uptown to the Museum of Natural History the night before the parade...the city blocks off the street outside the museum, and inflates all the balloons...v much a party....

----------


## MIke R

I agree its way more fun outside..thats how we did it when I was a kid....but with a 3 year old...I'd rather keep it tame.....besides...she would end up on my shoulders for 4 hours....screw that

----------


## andynap

What happened to "You're not heavy, you're my daughter."

----------


## MIke R

> What happened to "You're not heavy, you're my daughter."



age is what happened...LOL

besides..I have a 40 inch 38 lb 3 year old whose height and weight is at the top of the growth chart for her age........no thank you

----------


## MIke R

and isnt it "brother"..not daughter anyway Mr Hollies

----------

